# Dry milk recipes



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Saving Money with Powdered Milk | Hillbilly Housewife

The hillbilly housewife has a pretty concise page about how to substitute powdered milk in recipes.

COCOA MIX

7 cups instant dry milk
1-½ cups sugar
1 cup cocoa
1-½ tsp. salt

Mix well.

To use: Mix ½ cup mix with 1 cup hot water.

I've seen this recipe with varying amounts of dry milk (up to 10 cups). Just depends on how cocoa-y you want it.:smilieimg:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That looks like one that I have from my grandma in my recipe-box. I think that I have some cocoa to make some tonight ... I have relied on Carnation hotchocolate for years ...


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I learned on another forum to add a couple of drops of vanilla to liquid powered milk to make it taste more like whole fresh milk and I think it works.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

2 lbs dry milk
8 oz dry coffee creamer (coffeemate). 
1 oz vanilla extract
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
8 oz Hersheys cocoa
1 lb light brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt

Pour vanilla on brown sugar. add cinnamon, then cocoa. work into even blend 
with two butterknives, as you would pastry. then add coffee creamer, salt, then evaporated milk. Sift through coarse screen twice to break up lumps, let sit out and dry out a few hours, then separate into 'a quarts worth' size servings, about 1/ 8 of the total, packed in a zip lock. 

To use, Mix each one with a quart of boiling water then stir vigorously. Total Makes approximately 2 gallons. Adjust any ingredient to taste.


----------



## Thdaoub (Jul 30, 2010)

That's great sharing, I'd like to have a try!!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe I should start a new topic, I think it's close enough. After reading passport to survival I deffinately want to stock milk. I'll have a hard time getting the wife and boy to use it except for baking.

How about good ways to store dry milk? Honeyville has it packed in #10 can, but it's a little pricey.
Can I buy it cheap in a box at the grocery store and vac. seal it in canning jars? or even go with the 5g bucket mylar bag method? How long do you think it will last. 

If it doesn't have a long shelf life say over 5yrs, than vac sealed canning jars might be the best route. If it could last 5-10 yrs. I'd spend the extra coin and go with mylar.

Anyone have first hand experience or even just theories? Thanks


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This thread: 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/instant-dry-milk-2276/
had a lot of information about dried milk, including how to make it taste better to the family. Hope that helps.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

nj_m715 said:


> Maybe I should start a new topic, I think it's close enough. After reading passport to survival I deffinately want to stock milk. I'll have a hard time getting the wife and boy to use it except for baking.
> 
> How about good ways to store dry milk? Honeyville has it packed in #10 can, but it's a little pricey.
> Can I buy it cheap in a box at the grocery store and vac. seal it in canning jars? or even go with the 5g bucket mylar bag method? How long do you think it will last.
> ...


I buy my dry-milk in bags, normally have 2 in my storage-room and one opened in a TupperWare container for immediate use. I will normally use one bag of dry-milk every 6 months, so, given that I might have a year to year and a half of dry-milk usage available.

Its been said before, to use what you store and to store what you use. I can't see the need (right now) for more than 5 years stock of dry-milk, but, as situations change, I might need to find a way to stash an extra two or three bags.

I use my dry-milk in any recipe that requires normal milk, pre-mixing it in with the dry ingredients and the amount of water required gets mixed with the wet ingredients. My favorite recipes for cookies, cakes, pancakes, etc have been re-written to use dry-milk. I'll whip-up a batch of dry milk for cereal or coffee (I eat my cereal dry, and drink my coffee black) for when we have others visiting (like our grandson).


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> This thread:
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/instant-dry-milk-2276/
> had a lot of information about dried milk, including how to make it taste better to the family. Hope that helps.


Sweet link, I think that'll do it and I just ordered that book. Thanks

I get the whole eat what you store thing, but what you eat when everything is available and what you should have on hand when it's not isn't always the same thing, if you know what I mean. Powdered Milk is pretty much a necessity to store, but the old lady's never going to drink it as long as 2% is on the shelves. I have her eating more rice and even sprouts, so how much can I ask for :dunno: She's not really on board, but gives me my space to do my thing. I keep getting away with telling her that most of the preps like the pvc pipe solar water heater are camping supplies, when we haven't been camping in 10 yrs. The answer seems to keep working, so I'll keep using it. Stocking something that last practically forever like that whey milk is a good option compared to something that will go bad in a couple months and will most likely not get used.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Sweet link, I think that'll do it and I just ordered that book. Thanks
> 
> I get the whole eat what you store thing, but what you eat when everything is available and what you should have on hand when it's not isn't always the same thing, if you know what I mean. Powdered Milk is pretty much a necessity to store, but the old lady's never going to drink it as long as 2% is on the shelves. I have her eating more rice and even sprouts, so how much can I ask for :dunno: She's not really on board, but gives me my space to do my thing. I keep getting away with telling her that most of the preps like the pvc pipe solar water heater are camping supplies, when we haven't been camping in 10 yrs. The answer seems to keep working, so I'll keep using it. Stocking something that last practically forever like that whey milk is a good option compared to something that will go bad in a couple months and will most likely not get used.


I use powdered milk quite often in my cooking to save the "good" milk for drinking. Make the powdered milk a bit "thicker", add a touch of vanilla and it passes quite nicely for coffee creamer.
The best campfire gravy (I think) is made with powdered milk and fat drippings and flour. By at least using it to cook you get the feel of what to do with it.. The hubby even said that it tastes fine with his cereal in the mornings when I notice that we have no milk.. I just mix it up and put it in the fridge for him. 
So far I haven't had to buy it tho... friends of my Mother and my Aunt get it in their Government extras with beans and cheese and rice. They never use it and so gave it to my Mom and Aunt. Mom rarely uses it and Aunt was just feeding it to her pets now and then... so when they asked if I would like a couple bags I jumped on it.. I use it mainly in my baking- adding about 2 to 3 heaping tablespoons really makes your bread richer, and seems to help with it getting moldy. So.. I told Mom and Aunt to find out if they get more and can't use it I would be willing to trade them fresh eggs and maybe some good veggies from the garden. Plan on Vac-packing it in mason jars in the cupboard. I would hate to have to buy it tho-- decided to check the price and was shocked to see how expensive it really is.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Powdered Milk is pretty much a necessity to store, but the old lady's never going to drink it as long as 2% is on the shelves.


When I started purchasing and using powdered milk, I let myself run out of milk for a few days. I kept the old gallon container, bought 1/2 gallon of "real" milk, put it in the old container, made enough of the powdered to add to make the gallon full. No one noticed the difference. So after that I kept adding more of the powdered to "real" ratio until we were using just the powdered. After we were using it straight for awhile, I finally came clean and 'fessed up'. They never complained after that!

On a side note. My husband should have known I would do that to him. When we were first married he insisted that he needed a specific name brand shampoo ( he had some wild hair back then). It was $3 a bottle (back in 1986). So I bought the generic and poured it in his old bottle for about a month. Then told the truth. Yeah, I can be sneaky.:flower:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Just dawned on me that this was for recipes! I forgot to put the gravy one down.
Rule of thumb with milk gravy- the ratio for making it thicken well is
1tablespoon fats
1 tablespoon flour
1 cup of milk (powdered or regular, but the powdered must be made into liquid)
After you fry your meats or even veggies(in fats) I do pour out the fats into a jar and then put back how many tablespoons I want depending on how much I am making. (If I want 4 cups gravy, I use 4 tablespoons fat, 4TB of flour, 4 cups milk)
put in the same amount of flour and start to cook the flour, being careful not to scorch it, and scraping up all the little brown bits from the cooking. I like my flour to be cooked thru and browned to a light tan color and it should have a nutty smell. Salt it a bit and pepper to taste and then add the milk. Stir almost constantly but not too hard and make sure to scrap the bottom and get all the fat/flour mix (called a roux) into the milk, as it warms up and starts to boil it will start to thicken.. I like using my whisk but I have made it camping with just the spoon and it turns out really nice.
When nice and thick just pour it over your taters or even over the fried chicken(my personal favorite is milk gravy over the fried chicken that was used as a base!)
I think that in certain areas of the country this gravy is called "Sawmill" gravy.
Roux have been around for a long time and if you live down south or go down south, they make really dark roux for added flavoring/thickening in the gumbo and jambalaya!


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Some dry milk recipes I use 

Sweetened Condensed Milk

1 c dry milk
2/3 c sugar
1/3 c boiling water
1/4 c melted butter (I use homemade or store unsalted)

Add all to a small mouth quart jar and attach to blender. Blend on high until it becomes syruppy.

I'm usually very low/no tech and you can whisk this but it's much faster and easier in a blender. 

..............

Light & Fluffy Sandwich Bread .... a very secret recipe 

This can also be made in a bread machine to bread or to dough (adjust for size).

Mix the following dry ingredients

4 c flour (any kind or combination)
1 t sea salt
1/4 c honey (or to taste)
1 T yeast (scant)
1/3 c powdered milk

Make a well and add ...

1 lg egg
1/4 c butter (or any oil or fat)
1 cup warm water

(you can proof the yeast in the warm water but I never do)

Mix the ingredients until you can start kneading. Knead to make a good elastic dough. Set in greased covered bowl to rise. Punch down 3 times every 15 minutes. On the 4th time punch down and form into loaves or buns.

Bake 350 until browned and done.

This is a good recipe for the DO or baking on top of the wood stove with a raised cover.


----------

